# Castrol 5w-40 or Mobil 1 0w-40



## nickygym (Jan 6, 2015)

I am not sure wether or not I should purchase Castrol 5w-40 or Mobil 1 0w-40. I own a 2008 FSI Golf GTI (60k). I do half and half city and free way. City driving is 1 or 2 miles each way, and free way is normally about 20 miles. Thank you.


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

Either one is fine. Personally I use Pennzoil 5w-40 because I have easy access to it.

Spec: SAE 5W-40 or SAE 5W-30. Synthetic based oils. Engine oil must conform to the exact specification in VW publication VW 502 00. See TSB No. 17 09-07 (2012855).


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Mobil 1 0w40 (which has the VW 502.00 certification) doesn't handle fuel dilution too well, which is a problem on 2.0T FSI motors.


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

BsickPassat said:


> Mobil 1 0w40 (which has the VW 502.00 certification) doesn't handle fuel dilution too well, which is a problem on 2.0T FSI motors.


What oil do you use?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

racerpoet said:


> What oil do you use?


Shell Rotell T6 or Chevron Delo 400 LE, which ever is available at Wal-Mart at the instance I shop there.


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

BsickPassat said:


> Shell Rotell T6 or Chevron Delo 400 LE, which ever is available at Wal-Mart at the instance I shop there.


Yeah, if I get oil at Walmart that's what I get too. The Pennzoil I have at work so it's just a convenience factor.


----------



## rcprato (Sep 14, 2007)

Three 5K mile oil changes and this stuff has proved to be worth the money, no burn off and inside of engine is spotless!
http://www.blauparts.com/proddetail.asp?prod=J1A1514-B


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

rcprato said:


> Three 5K mile oil changes and this stuff has proved to be worth the money, no burn off and inside of engine is spotless!
> http://www.blauparts.com/proddetail.asp?prod=J1A1514-B


Looks like good stuff.


----------



## HillRoad1 (Nov 20, 2008)

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Castrol-E...um-Protection-0W40-Motor-Oil-5-Quart/35931146

One of the best oils for your '08 FSI engine, My Walmart have sale on this particular oil 21.50$ for 5 qt, Again one of best full syntetic oils for fsi engine... I have used 0-30 Castrol GC, before this one came available. 0-40 Castrol is 100% german Castrol, no new jersey... I have been using it for long time 70K miles 0 issues with engine.....


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

B6REDHELL said:


> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Castrol-E...um-Protection-0W40-Motor-Oil-5-Quart/35931146
> 
> One of the best oils for your '08 FSI engine, My Walmart have sale on this particular oil 21.50$ for 5 qt, Again one of best full syntetic oils for fsi engine... I have used 0-30 Castrol GC, before this one came available. 0-40 Castrol is 100% german Castrol, no new jersey... I have been using it for long time 70K miles 0 issues with engine.....


API SN 0W-40 Castrol _is_ the new German Castrol. 0W-30 has moved to Belgium and is still the older SL spec. The 0W-40 is a fine choice, and practically a practically an unbeatable deal at Walmart.


----------



## Irishamerican (Apr 6, 2014)

The Kilted Yaksman said:


> API SN 0W-40 Castrol _is_ the new German Castrol. 0W-30 has moved to Belgium and is still the older SL spec. The 0W-40 is a fine choice, and practically a practically an unbeatable deal at Walmart.


Have been using Mobil 1 0W-40 for years in my workshop on modded GTI's and Quattros. My own 10 valve and 20 valve Quattro Turbos ran on nothing else only Mobil 1. When you pull the valve cover to any gasket work etc.. it's amazing to see how clean it is inside. Have done UOA's and the oil is still protecting the car over 7500 miles after hard driving. That's enough proof for me. 

Have seen customers Audi's and Golfs do over 200K with nothing only Mobil 1 in them. Porsche comes factory filled with it and so does AMG. It's the best oil out there on the market. My own car is a 2014 Ed30 GLI which had Castrol in it. I changed the oil at 5K myself and the difference is night and day. Engine is quieter and smother. Hardly any HVL or TC noise from cold starts in the morning.

Just go to Walmart and get Mobil 1 and start using it. Castrol is a good oil, no doubt. But they're are better out there.


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

Irishamerican said:


> Have been using Mobil 1 0W-40 for years in my workshop on modded GTI's and Quattros. My own 10 valve and 20 valve Quattro Turbos ran on nothing else only Mobil 1. When you pull the valve cover to any gasket work etc.. it's amazing to see how clean it is inside. Have done UOA's and the oil is still protecting the car over 7500 miles after hard driving. That's enough proof for me.
> 
> Have seen customers Audi's and Golfs do over 200K with nothing only Mobil 1 in them. Porsche comes factory filled with it and so does AMG. It's the best oil out there on the market. My own car is a 2014 Ed30 GLI which had Castrol in it. I changed the oil at 5K myself and the difference is night and day. Engine is quieter and smother. Hardly any HVL or TC noise from cold starts in the morning.
> 
> Just go to Walmart and get Mobil 1 and start using it. Castrol is a good oil, no doubt. But they're are better out there.


Don't get me wrong, I'm not sold on brand names, but you might find it interesting to look into Pennzoil's Platinum/Ultra Platinum synthetic oils. The shop I work at pretty much only uses Pennzoil. I was talking with the rep about oils and of course he's going to be biased, but after reading some stuff online, I think it's the best (big name) oil out there. I don't normally go telling people or trying to sell them on "the best oil out there." But you did say "It's the best oil out there on the market." about Mobil 1 so I have to throw this in here.  This is just my "opinion" and I just suggest to others to base their opinions off facts. (I mean no offense of course.) I used to think Mobil 1 was #1. I changed my mind.

Here's just one example:
http://www.tsxclub.com/forums/1st-gen-car-care/61660-results-mobil-1-ep-v-pennzoil-ultra.html


----------



## Irishamerican (Apr 6, 2014)

racerpoet said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'm not sold on brand names, but you might find it interesting to look into Pennzoil's Platinum/Ultra Platinum synthetic oils. The shop I work at pretty much only uses Pennzoil. I was talking with the rep about oils and of course he's going to be biased, but after reading some stuff online, I think it's the best (big name) oil out there. I don't normally go telling people or trying to sell them on "the best oil out there." But you did say "It's the best oil out there on the market." about Mobil 1 so I have to throw this in here.  This is just my "opinion" and I just suggest to others to base their opinions off facts. (I mean no offense of course.) I used to think Mobil 1 was #1. I changed my mind.
> 
> Here's just one example:
> http://www.tsxclub.com/forums/1st-gen-car-care/61660-results-mobil-1-ep-v-pennzoil-ultra.html


Thank you for your thoughts. I am always open to hearing about new products etc.
Having worked as a VW/Audi tech for about 20 years in Ireland we have a lot more exposure to higher level performing European cars as you can imagine than here in the US. Even the TDI's are being made to perform like GTI's with their GT-TDI packages. We have oil from Fuchs, Valvoline, Duckhams, Elf, Castrol etc.. Also with the Ford Cosworths you have to be very careful with what oil you use in them as their engines are tempermental and M1 works really well in them where MotorCraft oil will shear.
The only oil I have seen that trumps all of them every time is M1 and this is from the European side of the house.
Since coming here I have driven VW GTI's and now my GLI Ed30 and M1 works real fine in them. Maybe I am biased for sure on M1, but it's based on a lot of experience from back home and recently here.


----------



## Vitt (Jul 3, 2014)

racerpoet said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'm not sold on brand names, but you might find it interesting to look into Pennzoil's Platinum/Ultra Platinum synthetic oils. The shop I work at pretty much only uses Pennzoil. I was talking with the rep about oils and of course he's going to be biased, but after reading some stuff online, I think it's the best (big name) oil out there. I don't normally go telling people or trying to sell them on "the best oil out there." But you did say "It's the best oil out there on the market." about Mobil 1 so I have to throw this in here.  This is just my "opinion" and I just suggest to others to base their opinions off facts. (I mean no offense of course.) I used to think Mobil 1 was #1. I changed my mind.
> 
> Here's just one example:
> http://www.tsxclub.com/forums/1st-gen-car-care/61660-results-mobil-1-ep-v-pennzoil-ultra.html


That's interesting. I have a lot to learn about oils too and have 2 cars with 2 very different engines. But bear in mind that oils differ greatly even among the same brand. The oil in the link is M1 EP 5w-30, and the M1 mentioned here is 0w-40. They have very different characteristics. The HTHS, (high temp sheer) for example, is a difference of .8 which, according to knowledgeable individuals is pretty significant. I have used Penzoil Platinum before (2.2. liter Honda S2000 engine) but never did any UOAs, but never had any problems either. I did buy M1 0-40 for my next oil change on 2015 GTI, but was not aware that it doesn't handle fuel dilution well, so I'd be more concerned with that for the TSI engine than the sheer problem.


----------



## Irishamerican (Apr 6, 2014)

Vitt said:


> That's interesting. I have a lot to learn about oils too and have 2 cars with 2 very different engines. But bear in mind that oils differ greatly even among the same brand. The oil in the link is M1 EP 5w-30, and the M1 mentioned here is 0w-40. They have very different characteristics. The HTHS, (high temp sheer) for example, is a difference of .8 which, according to knowledgeable individuals is pretty significant. I have used Penzoil Platinum before (2.2. liter Honda S2000 engine) but never did any UOAs, but never had any problems either. I did buy M1 0-40 for my next oil change on 2015 GTI, but was not aware that it doesn't handle fuel dilution well, so I'd be more concerned with that for the TSI engine than the sheer problem.


If you are getting fuel dilution of your oil then something is up with fueling and management. Also what can cause fuel dilution is short journeys where they car has not warmed up enough. It takes on average 15-20 mins of engines running at operating temperature to burn off moisture and fuel dilution from cold starting, That's one of the main reasons you NEVER let your car warm up in the driveway. Get in a drive it and get it up to operating temperature as quickly as you can. 80% of engine wear occurs in the 1st few minutes of cold start up. 
Another reason for fuel dilution is poor compression but I have only seen this on old VAG engines with 200K miles on them. Like I said before, I have used M1 oil in all turbo'd Quattros and I have never seen any problem in the engine due to oil breaking down.
Can't see the TSI engine having an oil issue due to design. I'd be more worried with carbon buildup to be honest.


----------



## giantsnation (Dec 15, 2014)

Personally, I would use neither. Stick with the Amsoil ss 0w40.


----------



## beetleything (Nov 4, 2010)

B6REDHELL said:


> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Castrol-E...um-Protection-0W40-Motor-Oil-5-Quart/35931146
> 
> One of the best oils for your '08 FSI engine, My Walmart have sale on this particular oil 21.50$ for 5 qt, Again one of best full syntetic oils for fsi engine... I have used 0-30 Castrol GC, before this one came available. 0-40 Castrol is 100% german Castrol, no new jersey... I have been using it for long time 70K miles 0 issues with engine.....


100% agree -:thumbup:

You guys in the states get that stuff super cheap compared to here in Canada...but then again you have to put up with Trump ...so...


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

Whoo, back from the dead. :laugh:

The difference between Pennzoil and any other oil, is that Pennzoil has patented a technology where they literally compress natural gas into an oil. Coming from a gas state, there is no company that has a purer base oil. It is literally clear before the additives go it. Most oil companies work on modifying the additive package that goes into the oil, but that's only about 20% of the jug. Pennzoil realized this dilemma, understanding that the 80% of base oil is even more important than the additive package. Starting with as pure a base as possible is key.

80% is the base oil and 20% is additive package. You don't have to be very start to understand that 80% is more important than 20%. Although additive packages are clearly vital (especially as technology grows).

At the end of the day, if you check and change your oil regularly you'll be fine. But there is no question there are better and worse products. It comes down to facts, availability, experience, opinions, and preferences.


----------



## scottgags (Dec 22, 2015)

+1. Tried and true.





Irishamerican said:


> Have been using Mobil 1 0W-40 for years in my workshop on modded GTI's and Quattros. My own 10 valve and 20 valve Quattro Turbos ran on nothing else only Mobil 1. When you pull the valve cover to any gasket work etc.. it's amazing to see how clean it is inside. Have done UOA's and the oil is still protecting the car over 7500 miles after hard driving. That's enough proof for me.
> 
> Have seen customers Audi's and Golfs do over 200K with nothing only Mobil 1 in them. Porsche comes factory filled with it and so does AMG. It's the best oil out there on the market. My own car is a 2014 Ed30 GLI which had Castrol in it. I changed the oil at 5K myself and the difference is night and day. Engine is quieter and smother. Hardly any HVL or TC noise from cold starts in the morning.
> 
> Just go to Walmart and get Mobil 1 and start using it. Castrol is a good oil, no doubt. But they're are better out there.


----------



## Bozzimus (Sep 2, 2013)

OP...in my opinion, the cam follower wear is the #1 issue that should drive your oil choice. So you would do well to read the cam follower thread in the vortex Mk6 Golf R subforum. I know it's a long thread but it is worth it, lots of oil-related info in there.


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

beetleything said:


> 100% agree -:thumbup:
> 
> You guys in the states get that stuff super cheap compared to here in Canada...but then again you have to put up with Trump ...so...


NO we don't have to put up with trump. He will soon implode. opcorn:


----------



## sofsport (Jan 19, 2014)

I am looking for a full synthetic, non-high-mileage grade of 10w40 for my AVH which is available in 5-quart jugs.

If the recommended oil is 5w40, then the car can probably handle 10w in the Spring, Summer, and Fall without problem. The engine may benefit from the extra viscosity during cold startups.

I don't trust the high mileage oil because the engine doesn't leak now, so why add extra seal conditioner which might make the seals swell and wear more because they have become a little tighter-fitting than designed?


----------



## Fogcat (Apr 29, 2015)

I have a FSI MY07. I have tried both the Castrol and M1 502 spec oils. I know the local dealers here use the Castrol. Just my opinion here; the M1 comes out cleaner or "less dark" than the castrol. 0 (zero) problems with either. Both are easily available at low cost here. Penzoil is available at only a couple or 3 dollars more. Others cost quite a bit more. I don't think you will go wrong with any of them AS LONG as they meet VW/AUDI specs. The qualifications and VW/AUDI seal is a picky thing abd if they are listed inoffical letterhead....well there you have it. Look in the service bulletins and you will find what you need to see.


----------



## harrydog (Nov 19, 2000)

tagsvags said:


> NO we don't have to put up with trump. He will soon implode. opcorn:


Or maybe not.


----------



## surfstar (Mar 13, 2016)

M1 0w40 from Walmart or Amazon $22.88 currently, with its $12 rebate https://mobiloil.com/en/promotion/mobil-promotions/up-to-15-dollars-off-with-mobil-1-and-mobil-super

CANNOT be beat for the price. Buy 2 jugs (2 rebate limit per person/address). Have your friends or relatives or g/f, etc buy two more. 
Stock up when it is this cheap. 
$10.88 + tax for 5 quarts = end of discussion.


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

I used to use M1 0-40 in my VR6 Corrado, but the valve, chains and engine noise went way up, especially at a cold start, so I switched to Castrol Edge 5-40 and that quieted it down quite a bit. M1 may have more detergents in it, but my engine is clean so I'm not too worried about that.


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

a_riot said:


> I used to use M1 0-40 in my VR6 Corrado, but the valve, chains and engine noise went way up, especially at a cold start, so I switched to Castrol Edge 5-40 and that quieted it down quite a bit. M1 may have more detergents in it, but my engine is clean so I'm not too worried about that.


Hmm, that's interesting. There's something to note down. How many miles on the VR6?


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

racerpoet said:


> Hmm, that's interesting. There's something to note down. How many miles on the VR6?


One has 110k (factory chains) the other 196k (chains done).


----------



## surfstar (Mar 13, 2016)

surfstar said:


> M1 0w40 from Walmart or Amazon $22.88 currently, with its $12 rebate https://mobiloil.com/en/promotion/mobil-promotions/up-to-15-dollars-off-with-mobil-1-and-mobil-super
> 
> CANNOT be beat for the price. Buy 2 jugs (2 rebate limit per person/address). Have your friends or relatives or g/f, etc buy two more.
> Stock up when it is this cheap.
> $10.88 + tax for 5 quarts = end of discussion.


rebate is up again, good thru 10/31/16


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

Based on my experience over the years, while switching back and fourth between the Mobil1 and Castrol, is that the Castrol doesn't seem to burn off as much in between oil changes. Other than that, they're both good oils, both VW certified, so I just buy whichever is on the shelf at the time. If one is over $5 a jug cheaper at the time, I just go for that one.


----------

